# Optimism for B&N Touchpad



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

I know a lot of people aren't optimistic that B&N will actually ship their Touchpads, but I'm optimistic. My Order status has been updated to the following:

View attachment 1252


That makes me hope that they have real intention to ship it.


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah mine updated to that too...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mine didnt. but i also have another amazon order most likely going thru...so im hopeing on that not one and not this B&N one...im disapointed in them


----------



## hypatia (Aug 22, 2011)

Boo, just checked and mine didn't go through... may just have been that I paid with a Canadian CC and shipped to the US. Their auth department has the closed message on vmail though it's wihin their hours... damn phones.


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

Same here. BN crapped out on the order placed this morning...


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Have the people whose orders have been updated been charged for the device? My account was. What about people whose orders have not?


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine updated an hour after I placed the order at 4am with the same expected ship date. My card was charged as well, however, when I called, the CSR said that they were reviewing all of the orders still. Some people who were charged have had their orders cancelled with promised reimbursement within 24 hours.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

bafish said:


> Mine updated an hour after I placed the order at 4am with the same expected ship date. My card was charged as well, however, when I called, the CSR said that they were reviewing all of the orders still. Some people who were charged have had their orders cancelled with promised reimbursement within 24 hours.


Shouldn't we take it as a good sign that our orders have NOT been cancelled, then?


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

Just received an email from B&N telling me that my order has been cancelled :\


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

KingSky said:


> Just received an email from B&N telling me that my order has been cancelled :\


That's sad..When did you order?


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> That's sad..When did you order?


At 11 p.m. last night. I don't know how my friend who ordered at 3 a.m. was able to get their order processed but not me.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine got cancelled  Ordered at like 1 AM.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

KingSky said:


> At 11 p.m. last night. I don't know how my friend who ordered at 3 a.m. was able to get their order processed but not me.


I ordered at 8:43 AM EST this morning, and it's been processed and given expected ship date of August 24th.

Did yours get that far?


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> I ordered at 8:43 AM EST this morning, and it's been processed and given expected ship date of August 24th.
> 
> Did yours get that far?


I didn't even get a ship date. It just told me it was unable to process my order when I checked the status this morning.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

KingSky said:


> I didn't even get a ship date. It just told me it was unable to process my order when I checked the status this morning.


I had read that if you check out as a guest you could avoid the unable to process error. So I did that and it went through I think. I really hope I actually get it..!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"TchnclFl said:


> I had read that if you check out as a guest you could avoid the unable to process error. So I did that and it went through I think. I really hope I actually get it..!


I checked out as a guest and got a cancellation email this afternoon.


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> I had read that if you check out as a guest you could avoid the unable to process error. So I did that and it went through I think. I really hope I actually get it..!


+1
I just cannot believe that people who ordered at 8 am would go through, but not people who ordered at 3 am. They've been sending cancellation messages since this morning, so I have a suspicion they might be continuing.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

bafish said:


> +1
> I just cannot believe that people who ordered at 8 am would go through, but not people who ordered at 3 am. They've been sending cancellation messages since this morning, so I have a suspicion they might be continuing.


I'm somewhat afraid one will make its way to me..But surely if it got so far as to get an expected ship date it wont get cancelled..?


----------



## bisco3427 (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't get a cancellation email, but I have an "unable to process your order" on their site. Ordered at about 8am.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

I ordered from them at 11:57PM last night, and my order was cancelled ! Oh well.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

bisco3427 said:


> I didn't get a cancellation email, but I have an "unable to process your order" on their site. Ordered at about 8am.


It'll be interesting to see whose get cancelled as the day wears on.


----------



## Jhem812 (Aug 7, 2011)

I ordered last night at 1am eastern time. Just got my cancellation email. :sad3: O well.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

i ordered 3am and it says expected ship date is 24th...

and whoever got the cancellation email, checkout as guest or made the accout??

i made the account before i ordered it..


----------



## gsolis31 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cancelled here too, ordered yesterday at midnight. going to look around, too much expectation now to just give up.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

soondolee said:


> i ordered 3am and it says expected ship date is 24th...
> 
> and whoever got the cancellation email, checkout as guest or made the accout??
> 
> i made the account before i ordered it..


From what I can tell, those who had their orders cancelled never received the expected ship date. I'm cautiously saying that we should be ok!


----------



## gsolis31 (Aug 22, 2011)

FWIW, when i log onto BN it still has the Expected Ship Date: August 24, 2011


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine updated to the 24th too

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

gsolis31 said:


> FWIW, when i log onto BN it still has the Expected Ship Date: August 24, 2011


Well that is somewhat disheartening. I hope mine ships


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cancellation notices are going out now. I ordered at 2:10 CST this morning and am canceled.


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine's cancelled


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mine just got canceled too....so now its up to onsale.


----------



## Zack84a (Aug 22, 2011)

FYI... Had a guest order, and just got cancelled.. ordered around 6:30am CST


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

Got canceled email now.....sad


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Still haven't gotten anything. Ordered with an account at 8:40 am. Still processing....I am getting hopeful


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Still haven't gotten anything. Ordered with an account at 8:40 am. Still processing....I am getting hopeful


I'm not. 6:30 AM CST corresponds to 8:30 EST here. If someone reports that their order from LATER than mine gets cancelled, I'll be hopeful. Otherwise, I'm convinced they're working their way to my order chronologically to cancel it.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Cancelled...DAMN!


----------



## russ_c (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered 2 16GB Touchpads at 10:15am yesterday (August 21) and I JUST got a cancellation due to overwhelming demand email. :erm:

My guess is A LOT more people will be getting cancellation emails!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got my cancellation as well. Ordered at 8:40 this morning


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

my order was cancelled after about 20 hours from barnes and noble 
i had ordered 2x 16gb Touchpads.


----------



## Tjshorty15 (Jun 7, 2011)

mine just got cancelled as well, card was charged and ship date was set for the 24th. I ordered at 7:58 EST


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

is it really that tough to have an order system that knows how many of an item they have? It seems absolutely negligent to take orders for hours after they sold out.

I ordered from Onsale, but they also took orders for hours after I ordered, right in the middle of the frenzy, so I am also worried of getting a cancellation email.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

i got the cancellation email, and i just checked the BnN site, my order still shows....
can i dream about it??? well...


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

Hate to be pessimistic...but I think that OnSale is going to have 20,000+ negative reviews within 48 hours.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Skripka said:


> Hate to be pessimistic...but I think that OnSale is going to have 20,000+ negative reviews within 48 hours.


I'm pretty sure you have to successfully purchase an item to leave a review. If they cancel the order, your can't. But onsale is apparently trying to work with hp to get the orders filled. We should have word sometime tuesday.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I just called OnSale, they had only 10,000 tablets. 100,000 orders were placed. They should let the majority know by 3pm tomorrow that they aren't getting their tablet.


----------



## iyvin14 (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered mine at 12:03 am and my order status says "expected ship 24th of august" after the update happened on my order status 3 hours later I got a cancelation email :/
but when I got to my account on b&n it still shows that it will be shipped on the 24th, and my cc has been charged. So I got really confused and called to check on my order and they told me that my order will be shipped on the 24th.. this got me more confused, but I hope its a good sign. What do you guys think about my issue?


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

iyvin14 said:


> I ordered mine at 12:03 am and my order status says "expected ship 24th of august" after the update happened on my order status 3 hours later I got a cancelation email :/
> but when I got to my account on b&n it still shows that it will be shipped on the 24th, and my cc has been charged. So I got really confused and called to check on my order and they told me that my order will be shipped on the 24th.. this got me more confused, but I hope its a good sign. What do you guys think about my issue?


same issue here. when i check my order status over the phone or online at B&N.com, my status says expected ship date of 8/24.... BUT i got the email today from them saying they were going to cancel my order. so i am confused too. the money is pending on my bank account.


----------



## iyvin14 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't wait till wednesday to see what will happen. I'm gonna cross my finger until wednesday lol.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

kurtis.austin2 said:


> same issue here. when i check my order status over the phone or online at B&N.com, my status says expected ship date of 8/24.... BUT i got the email today from them saying they were going to cancel my order. so i am confused too. the money is pending on my bank account.


I'm in the same boat... The pending is probably due to the authorization they did on your card. Should be returned to your account in the next several days. That said, my order status page doesn't indicated that the order was cancelled either...


----------



## veritas06 (Aug 21, 2011)

I had the some situation as you guys, but just checked & my order is now cancelled on the site. Oh well. With any luck the two my friend ordered will be here today. I was just hoping to get the B&N as a backup if the same problem happened with the first order i did.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

mine still showing "expected shipping date - 24th".....crossing finger
btw got cancellation email yesterday


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

soondolee said:


> mine still showing "expected shipping date - 24th".....crossing finger
> btw got cancellation email yesterday


Cancellation email from whom, and when did you get an invoice email from them and how many did you order?


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine still up for shipping also the 24th.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

of course from BnN...i only ordered 1...


----------



## adelmundo (Aug 23, 2011)

Still showing expecting to ship tomorrow even though I also received the email. We'll see what happens. 
I also ordered one from erwincomp.com and also one from Insight.com. We'll see if those come through as well.


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

I did receive the cancelation email, but I ordered mine at 8:30am and my order still set at this:
View attachment 1321


Friend ordered 2 about 10 minutes after I did and he got his cancelation email and his account says that order couldn't be processed, please call...

Guess we'll see what happens tomorrow for sure.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Everyone who bought a B&N touchpad, read this:

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=42061784&postcount=11074

*Gets excited*


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> Everyone who bought a B&N touchpad, read this:
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=42061784&postcount=11074
> 
> *Gets excited*


Giving me some more hope. Thanks. I'll watch my inbox for that email.


----------



## gsolis31 (Aug 22, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> Everyone who bought a B&N touchpad, read this:
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=42061784&postcount=11074
> 
> *Gets excited*


That's very exciting and I will hope for the best


----------



## russ_c (Aug 23, 2011)

I just got off the phone with a Barnes and Nobles rep who had a different story. I was curious about my canceled order that I made Sunday afternoon, but the invoice said it was received Yesterday.

He explained to me that everyone who ordered from Friday evening and later are going to have there orders canceled because there system was unable to handle such an extreme volume through the weekend. It's just been a very long process for them to get everyone's order status updated along with the emails sent.

I guess it's a little bit of "he said, she said", but I would be surprised if people who ordered on Sunday and yesterday get a Touchpad, mine included

Russ


----------



## murd0ck (Jul 4, 2011)

This whole thing pisses me off. The fact that they over sold the touchpad, I understand. They really couldn't keep up with all the hits/demand. I am mad beause I would guess there are probably hundreds or even thousands that tried to buy this tablet and B&N (and other online retailers). These compaines want/demand payment on the spot (again I get that) but drag their feet when returning the funds. How many people ordered on Sat/Sun - already have gotten their canceled order email - still have NOT received a refund.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The issue is not getting a refund. You get a temporary hold put on your account that will go away after about 72 hours if the payment isn't charged. They must authorize the payment at the time of purchase to ensure the funds are there. It's just the way it is.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

finally my account shows that it got canceled.....dang...so pisssssed.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

soondolee said:


> finally my account shows that it got canceled.....dang...so pisssssed.


Yeah me too. Well, damn..


----------



## tenfar (Aug 24, 2011)

August 22, 2011, 2:39 AM EST	247092234	$0.00	Canceled	Check your order  this is mine.....

Canceled.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> Everyone who bought a B&N touchpad, read this:
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=42061784&postcount=11074
> 
> *Gets excited*


August 22, 2011 2471xxxxx Canceled $0.00


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

Canceled on: 
August 23, 2011


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Canceled :sad3:

View attachment 1351


Hoping to snag one of the second batch tablets. Not going to hold my breath since a lot of people will snag them to sell.


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Weird, i ordered mine around 9am est monday morning, got the cancellation email but the online order still shows:
View attachment 1355


Watch, I'll actually get the stupid thing ONLY because i actually got an order in with insight that actually shipped.

Edit: and it just finally started showing cancelled.


----------

